# Wild rabbit question



## Blackhereford boy (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys i found some wild kits and a snake was eating one and I'm woried about the rest will the mom fight off a snake?

Thanks Guys


----------



## redtailgal (May 29, 2012)

Yes, the mother may fight a snake.

If you need to intervene, move the snake and leave the babies alone so the mother can find them tonight.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (May 29, 2012)

wow thats cool and we tried to get the snake but it slithered off and i saw the mom too so ill check on them to see if the snake comes back 
thank you


----------



## terri9630 (May 29, 2012)

Americas funniest home videos had video of a rabbit attacking a snake.  It was trying to run(slither?) but the bun chased it and kept biting and tossing it.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (May 29, 2012)

seriously i want to film it


----------

